# Choosing a Masters Degree



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I've been considering doing a Masters degree for a while. I'll most likely have managed to save up the money for one by the end of university (or, bar then, I'll be close enough that it should only take a year to save up).

The problem is, there are such a wide variety of MAs available, I'm starting to get lost. I don't have a set job idea in mind, other than something which would challenge me while being interesting. I have a fairly broad range of interests (creative writing, history and most things related to history including things like archaeology and religions, publishing, book-related industries and areas of study generally).

Unfortunately, most of my interests don't relate to fields with regular job opportunities. I've so far considered careers as a publisher, librarian, translator (my undergraduate degree in is Japanese Studies with a focus on language), anthropologist and a few other ideas. So far, I've managed to get guaranteed work experience in a literary agency for ten weeks in my next semester (no thanks to my university, despite supposedly having great connections with the publishing industry) and am bugging a few university libraries (two of which are open to providing work experience opportunities).

I've also done a lot of research into MAs, but there doesn't seem to be any objective view of them (all the information is from universities who provide the courses).

What I would like is for any experiences people have had taking a Masters degree and if there are any in particular, relating to these fields, which are more appropriate for future careers.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> I've been considering doing a Masters degree for a while. I'll most likely have managed to save up the money for one by the end of university (or, bar then, I'll be close enough that it should only take a year to save up).
> 
> The problem is, there are such a wide variety of MAs available, I'm starting to get lost. I don't have a set job idea in mind, other than something which would challenge me while being interesting. I have a fairly broad range of interests (creative writing, history and most things related to history including things like archaeology and religions, publishing, book-related industries and areas of study generally).
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd choose the one that most appealed to me, the most interesting and beneficial to me. Meaning-- Who cares about finding a job after?

I know that's what a lot of people complain about-- That you can't get a job after.. An English degree, for example.

But, that's unicorn spit. You totally _can _get a job-- It's just about knowing where to look, and being creative about how to apply your degree.

For example-- With an English degree, you could spend a few years teaching English in a foreign country, like Japan or China. That's pretty exciting, and you would have more than enough money to live luxuriously over in said countries, while doing something meaningful. Then, you come home, and you have a few years of living in a foreign country teaching English on your resume, and maybe even a new language is learned.

Hell, to be honest, they will take anyone, with _any _kind of degree. So that's pretty much _always _an option.

It just depends on your perspective. So, just choose something that you want to do the most, and while you're doing it, brainstorm about what you can do with it.

My dad always thought I could never make a career in art. I haven't really tried yet, but I know I'll be really well off... As long as I can draw and paint well. Video games here I come? :tongue:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> If I were you, I'd choose the one that most appealed to me, the most interesting and beneficial to me. Meaning-- Who cares about finding a job after?
> 
> I know that's what a lot of people complain about-- That you can't get a job after.. An English degree, for example.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I think I get nervous about it because it's a large chunk of money to pay out without knowing if something could come back from it.

I'm also concerned few of my interests really reflect each other so I might end up looking scattered (which I may very well be, but employers don't need to know that!). Haha, truth be told, my main interest is writing, but I'm not going to go get a creative writing MA because I can't stand the snobbery which exists on a lot of those courses. I love the idea of archaeology though.

I think the thing is, I could go on a TEFL course straight out of my undergrad course (they like people with languages), but I don't really want to teach. I took a module on foreign language teaching and it was like someone stuck a vacuum into my soul. Plus my mum teaches and, from her insider perspective, teaching is no longer a good career to go into...

I'm wondering if extra-curricular activities would look good for jobs too, although the activities I pursue are all solitary (mostly writing).


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> Thanks for the response. I think I get nervous about it because it's a large chunk of money to pay out without knowing if something could come back from it.
> 
> I'm also concerned few of my interests really reflect each other so I might end up looking scattered (which I may very well be, but employers don't need to know that!). Haha, truth be told, my main interest is writing, but I'm not going to go get a creative writing MA because I can't stand the snobbery which exists on a lot of those courses. I love the idea of archaeology though.
> 
> ...


Well, if you do Archaeology, you could end up in fieldwork, easily.

However-- You may not like it.

At a lot of digs, there are free volunteers. I would recommend checking in and doing research, and trying it out, before you dedicate yourself to it.

The _idea _of it, is a lot more fantastic and romantic than the _reality._

It's very tedious, careful and meticulous work, and you would spend many hours outside in very hot, possibly cold, and annoying climate conditions.

There's also lab work as a possibility.

I wouldn't shy away from giving lectures and writing papers. That's what professors tend to do-- 'Teaching' is a rather loose term, I would think?

It _is _teaching, but it's to an audience.

You could also work in a museum.

That's what's involved in Archaeology. There are tons of other job opportunities in Archaeology that you wouldn't even think of, such as consultation.

Do the research. Look at forums dedicated to archaeology, or any other interest-- You will get a good basic picture of what it's about.


----------



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

It sounds like you seem pretty interested in being creative. If you want to go into communications/journalism, an English degree wouldn't hurt. For business, something like marketing/advertising. I'm currently doing my Master's in Creative Advertising. Actually, I'm doing some interesting research if you would take a 12-Q survey https://qtrial2014.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_eXKe1kZPi8uiP8F Hope you find a degree you like! But anyways, just going to school is worth it for the experience and memories.


----------

